
Next-Gen Nuclear Is Coming–If Society Wants It - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/next-gen-nuclear/
======
AtlasBarfed
Is it society that is the main resistance? I get the LFTR's have unsolved
problems in containing the molten salts and neutron degradation over time, but
serious money never really got thrown at something that was basically a
sideproject of the Air Force.

Nuclear is so heavily regulated that the players that make money off it seem
to effectively block any innovation in it.

I'm surprised they just don't offload the plants across problematic borders
and "import" the power.

